# BUG REPORT: Stretch mode overstretches



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I know that this has been mentioned before, but I think it's worth of it's own thread.

When viewing an SD channel with HD or SD output, the stretch mode severely overstretches. Interestingly, if viewing 4:3 material on an HD channel (with HD or SD output), the stretch mode works correctly. 

I believe this bug needs to be a high priority on the 921 fix list.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

For the longest time I thought my 6000's was doing the same thing. I have since discovered that my TV has an overscan problem on the DTV input.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

A_Noland said:


> For the longest time I thought my 6000's was doing the same thing. I have since discovered that my TV has an overscan problem on the DTV input.


This problem has nothing to do with overscan. It is a problem with the stretch mode of the 921 when tuned to an SD channel. The excessive overstretch isn't subtle. The image is being stretched to perhaps 50 to 100% more than it should be.


----------



## cnacht (Dec 24, 2003)

I agree, this is not an overscan problem, but a problem with the stretch mode on the 921. I too, hope that dish fixes this ASAP. On my 6000 the stetch mode was tolerable, but this is unexceptable. Please Dish, fix this with the next software release, so we don't have to flip between aspect ratios or watch with black or grey bar.


----------



## James_Bruce (Jan 8, 2004)

I hooked mine up today to my sony 16X9 LCD tv.. the stretch was way off, I went to 4X3 #1 and it is perfect now, I have no idea why.. I am on 1080i and the tv is 16X9..
I am going to try it on my sony tube to check there...


----------

